# Griff loaf



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wanted to try something different today. 
Griff loaf it is  





Does anyone know how long it takes?It didn't say in the recipe.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff if your cooking it at the higher temp that is recomended..I would say 2.5-3 hrs....


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff if your cooking it at the higher temp that is recomended..I would say 2.5-3 hrs....


I'm keeping it at 250. That high temp will do bad things to the paint my firebox


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....it will probably take a little longer..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Wanted to try something different today.
> Griff loaf it is
> 
> 
> ...



How big is the loaf Puff?  Pull it when it gets to 165* in the center.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

About 31/2 lbs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> About 31/2 lbs.



Shouldn't be more than 3 hours, I'd guess.


----------



## Griff (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff, I also usually go hotter but I'm with Larry -- probably 2.5 to 3 hours. I'm anxious to hear what you think of it. My favorite part is the sandwiches the next day.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff, I also usually go hotter but I'm with Larry -- probably 2.5 to 3 hours. I'm anxious to hear what you think of it. My favorite part is the sandwiches the next day.
> 
> Griff


It's my first time trying it, can't wait 8-[


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks like a big hunk of ground beef....what's in that thing?? 8-[


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff Griff loaf is awsome


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Looks like a big hunk of ground beef....what's in that thing?? 8-[


It's a big hunk of ground beef.  Your people call it MEATLOAF.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 12, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
MY_ people?? You mean intellects and non wise as*ess?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2006)

I believe Griffs recipe uses deer meat and Jimmy Dean hot sausage, along with the hamburger.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I believe Griffs recipe uses deer meat and Jimmy Dean hot sausage, along with the hamburger.



Sounds good, how bout a recipe  :wwnn:


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
MY_ people?? You mean intellects and non wise as*ess?[/quote:1990ycmw]
Not exactly what I meant... but we can use that for now.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Griff Loaf is great! I need to make one or three soon. =P~


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 12, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Griff Loaf is great! I need to make one or three soon. =P~



how bout a recipe.....anyone, anyone....... :HAT:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Posted: Mon Feb 13, 2006 11:35 pm    Post subject: Griffs meatloaf   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the meatloaf recipe: 

1/2 cup bread crumbs (I use Progresso Italian) 
1/4 cup milk 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 cup onions, finely diced 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1.5 pounds ground beef 
1 pound Jimmy Dean Hot sausage 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan 
5 or 6 dashes of Worchestershire 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 

Saute the diced onions in the oil until they turn golden (about 10 minutes). Soak the bread crumbs in the milk for a couple minutes. Mix everything together and form into loaf. I smoke the loaf on a piece of parchment paper cut as close to the size of the loaf as possible. With the WSM that allows all the grease to drain into the water pan and the smoke penetrates the bottom of the loaf making a smoke ring there as well. I smoke at 300-350* until the loaf hits 170-175*. Sometimes I put a red sauce (ketchup, brown sugar, and mustard to taste) on top for the last half hour or so. 

The best part of meatloaf are the sandwiches made with the leftovers. 

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Pulled the loaf at 165, let it rest about 20min.(that's as long as I could wait 8-[ )
 I also coated the loaf with a mixture of ketchup, mustard, and dark brown sugar 1 hr before I took it off. I tried a piece of it and i'll tell what Mr. Griff. This recipe is in my collection now =D>  Outstanding!
I can't wait till it cools off enough for sammies =P~ 
Did a little Polish sausage too.


----------



## cleglue (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff,

That looks good.  I'm not a meatloaf fan but I'd probably like that because of the sausage.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 12, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Posted: Mon Feb 13, 2006 11:35 pm    Post subject: Griffs meatloaf
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Now that's some good eat's Puff =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 12, 2006)

Just like Griff makes! Well done Puff. You are gonna wish you did more though :!: I didn't have enough to try for sandwiches when I did mine. :-(


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks great Puff! Nice ring!
Where's the little BBQ cutie?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff! Nice ring!
> Where's the little BBQ cutie?


Grandma's house :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party time with the wife... or is she gone too???? 
Either way.....


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope she's here, were going to a party :bar:
Pretty quiet here at the house


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't spend too much time letting your meat loaf.... 8-[ 
Have fun Puff... Good looking foodage!


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 12, 2006)

This happen everytime i'm at work! I must stop looking at this web site way i'm at work its hard to see everyone having fun and i'  m working. nice loaf puff.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 13, 2006)

hey all, recently I tried 18% cream instead of milk in the meatloaf ... highly recommended


----------

